#ubuntu-leadership 2012-01-23
<Silverlion> good night every one!
<YoBoY> bonjour
<Silverlion> good evening everyone
#ubuntu-leadership 2012-01-24
<YoBoY> good morning
 * Silverlion waves
<Silverlion> hey there ...
<akgraner> Hey all let's see about having a meeting this week - and get a handle on the goals from UDS? it's going to have to be after 1700 UTC and Friday would be best for me - thoughts
<akgraner> I'll email the mailing list.  We can do it next week as well..
#ubuntu-leadership 2012-01-25
<YoBoY> bonjour
 * Silverlion waves and takes a beer
#ubuntu-leadership 2012-01-26
<Silverlion> good morning
<YoBoY> good morning
<akgraner> morning :-)
<Silverlion> wishing you all a beautiful time of day ;)
#ubuntu-leadership 2012-01-27
<YoBoY> bonjour
#ubuntu-leadership 2012-01-28
 * Cheesehead checks the scrollback
<Cheesehead> Meeting soon seems like a good idea
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> we seem to have lost momentum
<Cheesehead> I'm really, really planning to move on those IRC sessions soon! (hopes and dreams, excuses, excuses)
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> just let me know and we'll get them scheduled
<Cheesehead> pleia2: rgr
#ubuntu-leadership 2013-01-22
<YoBoY> good morning, and bye on this chan :)
